# Insight into the 22 ammunition shorage......



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Suppose 50 million Americans decided that they would like to have 1,000 rounds of .22 on hand for a rainy day, rather like I did in the 1970s. That is 50 billion cartridges, or about 12 times the annual manufacturing capacity for .22 ammunition in the United States.
Ammunition Shortages and .22 Production


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

I doubt that the problem is hoarding. I frequent our local Wally-World and I hardly ever see any .22 ammo. You can't hoard what's not available. Wal-Mart is a HUGE retailer, they get what they want FIRST. The exceptions being Cabelas/Gander/ Sportsmans/Bass Pro....etc. There aren't any long lines anymore. There's just nothing there. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Another oddity, is while 22 LR is hard to find at most times, my LGS get in 17 HM2 and 17 HMR on a regular basis. If you can make 17 HM2 (Mach II), or 17 HMR, you can make 22 LR. The margins are a bit better as they go for more zloty'$ per box of 50, but they aren't devoting "all they can" to 22 LR if they can make the 17's.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

i got 2 boxes of 333 today for like 22.00 each not a bad price but some people i think are just trying to get it and sell it for a higher price. i see that ammo going online for
50.00-75.00 a box and people are paying that


----------



## Shadetree (Dec 8, 2010)

A friend of mine talked to the department manager at a local Wal-Mart and he said they regularly get a pallet load of .22 by truck and about 4 guys know the day of the shipment and are there when the truck gets there and buy them out in about two hours even though the limit is one brick per customer, so they make multiple trips and clean the place out. Guess the ammo is what shows up on Gunbroker and GunsAmerica.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

i went back and got 2 325 boxes for 21.00 each still high but cheaper than you can find it at gun shows or online. im back up to about 8,000 rounds so im done for some time. i only use about 100 rounds each time i go but im about to get a Colt AR15 M4 Carbine . the only 22 i have now is my 66 and it only holds 13 rounds


----------

